# what would be the best clipless beginner pedals for 2017



## Tajue17 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm still using those toe cages and decided I have to get clip less so I need the best beginner road pedals and shoes too if you guys have a good recommendation.

always on a budget I guess but its more I'm just a recreational rider still..

thanks for any info, T


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

"The best" in cycling is highly subjective, so initially I think a quick read thru of this thread will help you formulate some specific questions.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/pedals-shoes-question-recomendations-361094.html


----------



## Willyg289 (Apr 15, 2012)

My first set I went with shimano Click'r pedals and shoes. Flat pedal on one side so you can still hop on with regular shoes for grocery rides. Very easy in and out. Never got stuck and fell over. Shoes were comfy and very easy to walk in. Occasionally I pulled a foot out when standing and mashing on a hard climb. It was a single speed bike. Don't think you'd have that problem on a geared bike. worked great for two years before I upgraded. Those are now my mountain bike pedals. Highly recommend for a first set!


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

Another option- Shimano has some mountain pedals that work well. The 520 are easy to use and you can clip into both sides. It is easy to walk in the shoes with that style of clip. The 324 gives you the option to clip in one side and use the other side with regular shoes.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

There's really nothing about being a 'beginner' here. It does take some time to get comfortable with any clipless pedals but it doesn't make sense to buy something purely for learning and having that be n/a in a couple weeks.

Anyway, first ask yourself if you care about walking or not. I don't mean just into a store quick but really walking around. If you do get mountain style. If not, road is an option but it does't rule out mountain because those are fine for any riding. It's the stiffness of the shoe that really matters.

anyway, Shimano, both road and Mtn. would be considered the 'safest bet' IMO. They pretty basic, you can get cleats anywhere, and they are all but indestructible. 

I'd error on the side of mountain if you can't decide. I have each on two separate bikes. Aggressive road rides are fine with mtn pedals but certain rides that involve walking the bike though the woods or running errands and not so fine with road style.

Pretty much any pedals work fine so shoes and walking ability (if you care) are the things to consider most.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Lallement said:


> Another option- Shimano has some mountain pedals that work well. The 520 are easy to use and you can clip into both sides. It is easy to walk in the shoes with that style of clip. The 324 gives you the option to clip in one side and use the other side with regular shoes.


I concur. Mountain bike pedals are the best place to start. At around $25 a pair, you can't beat the Shimano PD M520:

Shimano PD-M520 SPD Pedals > Components > Pedals > Mountain Pedals | Jenson USA 

You don't get more with more expensive versions other than slightly lighter weight. 

Shoes, however, are the place I would not skimp. Try on different pairs in a bike shop and buy the ones that fit you best. Ask them if you can pedal them on their trainer before you buy to get a better feel.


----------

